# CHICAGO | 1000M | 245m | 805ft | 73 fl | U/C



## munchymunch

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Developer: Time Equities
Architect: Helmut Jahn
Stories: 73
Use:Apartments, retail, and condominiums
Height: 832 feet or 254 meters
Location: 1000 south Michigan avenue

*Previous 1,030 ft proposal:*



















:banana:


----------



## Hudson11

Chicago's better looking 2 WTC?


----------



## munchymunch

No it's Helmut Jahn.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Chicago's really heating up. A few more 200m+ proposals and itd be safe to call this a boom. Starting to feel like 2004-2005.


----------



## fordgtman1992

Can't wait to see renders of this one.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

I believe this is the architect's most recent Chicago work:








Image courtesy Emporis


----------



## JuanPaulo

Chicago is on fire with all these new supertall proposals!!! :cheers:


----------



## cd7890

image links are censored


----------



## JuanPaulo

cd7890 said:


> image links are censored


Yes, because SSC no longer hosts "tinypic" pictures. Click on the SSP link at the top of the first post to see all the images. kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

I count about 86 floors! :cheers:


----------



## munchymunch

JuanPaulo said:


> I count about 86 floors! :cheers:


It is 86. :banana:


----------



## munchymunch

Here it is.


----------



## chjbolton

Render here:

http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/2015/09/24/jahn-south-loop-tower.php


----------



## BVictor1




----------



## rlw777

quick photoshop


----------



## TheIllinoisan

This has been quite a week for Chicago proposals. The city is really starting to heat up again.


----------



## Jan

Great news!


----------



## Lt. H Caine

Awesome! :banana:


----------



## Assemblage23

:rock:

Chicago is finally gaining momentum after a long hiatus. Just seeing its name on the supertall forum cheers my day.


----------



## t94

Glad to see the this southern area of Grant Park getting some really good development. It'll extend an already impressive skyline further south. Almost like a Midtown to Downtown effect we see in Manhattan.


----------



## desertpunk

*Helmut Jahn tower might not be South Loop's tallest*



> Architect Helmut Jahn is scaling back an 86-story residential tower planned on South Michigan Avenue.
> 
> A zoning attorney representing the project's developer confirmed today that the architect is redesigning the proposed skyscraper at 1000 S. Michigan Ave., which was originally slated to be 1,001 feet tall.
> 
> "Helmut and Phil Castillo (a partner in his Chicago-based firm) are working on it right now," said attorney Jack George, shareholder at Chicago-based Schuyler Roche & Crisham. "I haven't seen the latest rendering with an exterior height, but it's going to be shorter than what we filed for" last year.
> 
> Castillo did not immediately respond to a request for comment.
> 
> The project's New York-based developers, JK Equities and Time Equities, filed plans in September for a tower on the site with 506 residential units, a mix of condos and apartments. George said he did not know how many units the new tower would include.
> 
> The cause for the reduction is "just the design of it,” George said. “They have a design that they think is more appealing."
> 
> *According to an anonymous post on Skyscraper Page, an online message board, the proposed height is now 832 feet. George said that only Jahn and Castillo could confirm that figure. The developers could not be reached for comment late yesterday.
> 
> At 832 feet, the tower would be about the same height as the 67-story Park Tower on Michigan Avenue. It would still come in taller than the South Loop's present tallest, the 62-story One Museum Park, but shorter than a pair of towers proposed for a nearby site that would reach 76 stories high. *
> 
> [...]


I'll await confirmation but that 832 ft height may be exactly what we get here.


----------



## tim1807

What a shame. At least it will still be a bit taller than Legacy.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Nothing has been finalized. This is well over a year away from even starting. A lot of things can change before then.


----------



## JuanPaulo

hno:


----------



## munchymunch

Confirmed height cut to 834 feet. New design...

https://twitter.com/DavidLMatthews










Reminds me a lot of his project in New York. 50 west


----------



## Jay

Awesome! Sure it's not a supertall anymore but it looks amazing and is pretty tall for the area


----------



## BVictor1

The tower will be...

*832'
73 stories*

Some images to add...


----------



## BVictor1

A few more images...


----------



## BVictor1




----------



## Hudson11

nice. The height cut from supertall status is dishearening, but still, nice.


----------



## Jay

Hudson11 said:


> nice. The height cut from supertall status is dishearening, but still, nice.


True but the design is better now, at least in my opinion. It'll still stand out at 832' in this location


----------



## desertpunk

Incredible! Chicago is really cookin'!


----------



## tim1807

The lower 300 feet is weird, but nice tower.


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

Well,i guess we could have here a true masterpiece;incredible design!
I "fell in love" with H.Jahn visiting the Sony Center in beautiful Berlin:what a great architect!..wow!!


----------



## PDC1987

Is this the same site where that cancelled "Park Michigan" tower was supposed to go up?


----------



## BVictor1

PDC1987 said:


> Is this the same site where that cancelled "Park Michigan" tower was supposed to go up?


No, that was a block and a half to the north. 830 S. Michigan vs 1000 S. Michigan. The address kind of gives it away.


----------



## desertpunk

*Approved!* http://chicago.curbed.com/2016/4/22/11485782/chicago-plan-commission-approves-1000-south-michigan












> The Helmut Jahn designed 73-story tower proposed for 1000 South Michigan is one step closer to construction after approval from the Chicago Plan Commission yesterday. The proposal by New York-based JK Equities and Time Equities is essentially the same concept that was presented to neighbors in a community meeting at the end of February, featuring 506 units split between rental apartments in the lower floors and for-sale condominiums in the upper floors of the tower. The building design begins with a rectilinear footprint at ground level, but flairs outward as it rises, eventually taking on a more trapezoidal form towards the top, which features a private outdoor amenity deck for the future condo dwellers.
> 
> The planned development boundary covers not only the present surface parking lot at 1000 South Michigan Avenue, but also the neighboring eight-story building at 1006 South Michigan. It is over this neighboring building that the tower extends outward, similar to an earlier Jahn-designed project at 600 North Fairbanks in Streeterville. In doing so, the development team is making more space available to sell on the higher-priced upper floors while crafting a unique shape for the building. The tower will anchor the southern end of the Historic Michigan Avenue Boulevard District, a landmark district protecting the historic streetwall of facades extending northward from this block towards Randolph Street. While the site is empty and does not presently contribute to the streetwall, the location required negotiations with the Commission on Chicago Landmarks and ultimately resulted in the shortening of the tower's height from an initial 1030 feet to a current proposal topping out at 832 feet.


----------



## vidgms

This section of Chicago is going to be HOT in 3 years.


----------



## sciarrone.eng

Amazing project!
When the construction begins?


----------



## desertpunk

sciarrone.eng said:


> Amazing project!
> When the construction begins?





> A sales center is expected to open by this summer in the neighboring building at 1006 South Michigan while construction is planned to begin in 2017.


I suspect sales will determine how quickly this tower begins...


----------



## JuanPaulo

Any updates on this puppy? :dunno:


----------



## Filipe Daniel

This building does not quite seem functional.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Filipe Daniel said:


> This building does not quite seem functional.


Why not?


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Filipe Daniel said:


> This building does not quite seem functional.


I Don't know either.


----------



## BVictor1

http://www.chicagobusiness.com/real...940/more-details-of-planned-helmut-jahn-tower

March 23, 2017
A new look at planned Helmut Jahn condo tower

By DENNIS RODKIN










A new rendering of the upper floors of a proposed 74-story tower designed by Helmut Jahn details the condos' glassy transparency and the architect's selection of metal finishes for the exterior.

"You can see that the inside feels as light as the outside. Helmut was very passionate about making that happen," said Jordan Karlik, whose JK Equities is one of three firms partnering on the development the tower, at 1000 S. Michigan Ave.

Previously available images were long-distance views of the tower's entire 832-foot height, or renderings from early designs that the developers and architect later revised.

JK Equities and its partners, Time Equities and Oaks Capital, released the new image to Crain's in advance of rolling out a new website where potential buyers can reserve a space to get sales information on the 323-unit building when it becomes available later this year. Pricing has not yet been announced for the condos, which will be listed by @properties.


----------



## Filipe Daniel

JuanPaulo said:


> Why not?


I no longer remember why I posted this commented. It's been such a long time. Looking at it now, though, makes me think it's soon gonna tip over.


----------



## BVictor1

Additional renderings from the JK Equities website

https://jkequities.com/current-project/1000-south-michigan/#!prettyPhoto


----------



## msquaredb

I'd love to see some NYC style pencil thin supertalls go up along the park.


----------



## Oatmeal

From my understanding, this tower is actually going through prepping stage. Equipment is on site and pilings I believe are underway. I could be wrong, but if a local from Chicago in this forum could maybe go take a few pictures of the site, that would be wonderful. We can gage the status of this amazing project.

Thank you for all the nice updates as well. Nice work guys!


----------



## BVictor1

Oatmeal said:


> From my understanding, this tower is actually going through prepping stage. Equipment is on site and pilings I believe are underway. I could be wrong, but if a local from Chicago in this forum could maybe go take a few pictures of the site, that would be wonderful. We can gage the status of this amazing project.
> 
> Thank you for all the nice updates as well. Nice work guys!


There's nothing going on. It's a condo tower and pre-sales should begin this summer. If sales are successful, don't expect construction to begin for another year.


----------



## Oatmeal

BVictor1 said:


> There's nothing going on. It's a condo tower and pre-sales should begin this summer. If sales are successful, don't expect construction to begin for another year.


ah okay. Sorry for the confusion. I guess i'm just so anxious for this thing to start going up, i'm thinking ahead of the game.


----------



## Oosernamee

There has been minor activity on the site. I will have a spectacular view of this one in the condo in the condo I'm buying in 9 days.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Looks like 50 West Street, NY

Financial District
Time Equities, Inc. 

Murphy/Jahn Architects


----------



## Eric Offereins

Awesome. A very cool design.


----------



## BVictor1

https://1000southmichigan.com


----------



## BVictor1

The sales center is open...!!!

*10/07/17*


----------



## msquaredb

Would love to see a rendering feature this, One Grant Park, and Essex on the Park. While none of these are supertalls (200s, 200s, 100s in meters), they will absolutely transform the skyline. Their location will allow them to stand out and anchor a burgeoning southern extension of the skyline.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Ask and you shall receive kay:



JuanPaulo said:


> Future Chicago skyline with all projects currently under construction and proposed/in development including the *Gateway Tower *(original photo by Jareb Arguello) :cheers:


----------



## Ryer

Now someone just needs to add One Chicago Square into that.


----------



## Luke09

Very nice! If this was back away from Mich Ave in the Loop or in River North it might get considered as filler, but not the case with this prime location. The stretch on Michigan Ave along Grant Park could become some of the priciest in Chicago over the years with a straight on view of both the park and lake....can't find that in many places around the US.


----------



## Hudson11

movement on site spotted over at SSP by The Lurker


Am I tripping? by Ryan Bone, on Flickr


----------



## Rauth98

This has broken ground. Currently in site prep.


----------



## Rauth98




----------



## Rauth98




----------



## cubsfan

This needs to be moved to the construction forum. It officially broke ground today.
https://chicago.curbed.com/2019/10/...-1000m-south-loop-construction-groundbreaking


----------



## Hudson11

nice! This one's going to really add to this stretch of the skyline.

from the article:


----------



## cubsfan

Hudson11 said:


> nice! This one's going to really add to this stretch of the skyline.


It will defenitely provide another focal point along Michigan. 4 years has been quite the wait on this one to begin, hopefully we hear something about NEMA II relatively soon. The South Loop lacks amenities and more projects like this should add some vibrancy to the area. Seeing how NEMA soars and has the presence of a super-tall being so far south 1000M would have been stunning had they approved the original 1,000'+ proposal. 200' more in this location would have been jaw-dropping in relation to its neighbors. Not to mention the original design was much better. Still an awesome addition to the skyline and another 800'er to boot. This is by far the most significant skyline changing cycle in modern history.


----------



## appetitefordestructi

Great news

1000M,One Chicago,Cirrus and Cascade ,BMO tower,300 N Michigan ave all under costruction in the same time will be pretty awesome !:banana:
what a boom ,hopefuly other projects like the former Spire will start soon as well:banana:


----------



## Jay

One of the world's best skylines just keeps getting better :cheers:


----------



## Hudson11

I remember the changing affect 50 West Street, a Helmut Jahn design, had on the Lower Manhattan skyline south of the world trade center. This tower will be even grander. 

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/financial-district/50-west-50-west-street/38461


----------



## cubsfan

If only Park Michigan would have been built back before the recession. This would have made potentially four 800'+ towers in the South Loop. This lot is still vacant today but there hasn't been any proposals.


----------



## Jay

cubsfan said:


> If only Park Michigan would have been built back before the recession. This would have made potentially four 800'+ towers in the South Loop. This lot is still vacant today but there hasn't been any proposals.



True, but if NEMA II happens there will be 3, that's still pretty good :cheers:

One Museum Park is pretty close too, so basically 4


----------



## DFDalton

Cross your fingers on this one. Could hardly be in a more prominent place, and it's starting very late in the cycle in a somewhat dicey financial situation. (Not the greatest location for a luxury condo tower and it struggled a lot in the pre-sales stage.) If the economy were to take a sudden downturn, this looks like it would be the first victim. You do not want to see this as an abandoned partially-completed concrete hulk for 4 years like Waterview. Not here, facing the park along Michigan Avenue.


----------



## Jay

Per SSP this is back on track but the height has been (slightly) cut to 805ft / 246m and 73 floors.

Title change?


----------



## DFDalton

Jay said:


> Per SSP this is back on track but the height has been (slightly) cut to 805ft / 246m and 73 floors.
> 
> Title change?


I saw the new plan on the other skyscraper site. For the sake of symbolism the developers should have waited until May 8th to unveil them.


----------



## prageethSL

*Revised Plans Filed For South Loop’s Stalled 1000M Skyscraper*
*








*


> The proposal was submitted by Time Equities, who has co-planned the project alongside JK Equities and Oak Capitals. The application requested an amendment to allow for 738 units, an increase from the initially planned 421 condominiums. Current zoning, according to The Real Deal, would only allow for a maximum of 506 units. It is unclear what types of units will occupy the new version of the tower, although a Chicago Tribune article from December 2020 suggests a potential shift to apartments. Despite the unit count increase, *the height of the new structure would reduce slightly from 832 feet and 76 floors to 802 feet and 73 floors*. Additionally, the tower’s total floor area would now stretch 903,455 square feet. The incorporated renovation of an adjacent 102-foot-tall office building would remain as is.


----------



## hkskyline

Here's the Chicago Tribune article from December the above article references on the residential use : 









Helmut Jahn-designed skyscraper, halted by COVID-19, could be revived as apartment tower in 2021


The biggest Chicago skyscraper to have construction halted by the coronavirus pandemic could be revived in 2021, as part of a redesign that would shift the focus to rental apartments rather than for-sale condominiums. Construction of the 74-story tower, designed by Helmut Jahn, stopped earlier...




www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## hkskyline

Time Equities Wants Hundreds More Units At 1000M


Time Equities is looking to add hundreds of more units at its proposed 1000M skyscraper, months after Goldman Sachs pulled funding on the $470 million project.




therealdeal.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Renderings Reveal Updated Design For 1000M At 1000 S Michigan Avenue In South Loop*








Renderings Reveal Updated Design for 1000M at 1000 S Michigan Avenue in South Loop - Chicago YIMBY


Renderings have been revealed of the updated design for 1000M, a residential tower located at 1000 S Michigan Avenue in South Loop.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## uakoops

This is the most misleadingly named building ever. I saw the title and I was expecting a world record megatall


----------



## BladeRunner2030

Stalled South Loop skyscraper designed by Helmut Jahn advances


A stalled South Loop skyscraper designed by the late Chicago starchitect Helmut Jahn appears to be on track to eventually restart construction at 1000 S. Michigan Avenue.




urbanize.city


----------



## hkskyline

*1000M Developers Ready To Start Construction Again*








1000M Developers Ready To Start Construction Again


The developers of 1000M are ready to move ahead with their proposal to change the South Loop tower from condominiums to apartments.




www.bisnow.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Plan Commission Approves Revised Design For 1000M At 1000 S Michigan Avenue In South Loop*








Plan Commission Approves Revised Design for 1000M at 1000 S Michigan Avenue in South Loop - Chicago YIMBY


The Chicago Plan Commission has approved the revised design for 1000M, a planned residential skyscraper at 1000 S Michigan Avenue in South Loop.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Groundbreaking Expected This Fall For 1000M As City Council Approves Updated Plan In South Loop*








Groundbreaking Expected This Fall for 1000M as City Council Approves Updated Plan in South Loop - Chicago YIMBY


Groundbreaking is expected to occur this fall after the Chicago City Council has approved the revised design for 1000M in the South Loop.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## Zaz965

@A Chicagoan, this area deserves much more supertalls


----------



## redcode

*Construction Permit Issued For Revised 1000M Tower In South Loop*


> A revised construction permit has been issued for 1000 S Michigan Avenue, the site of a 73-story residential tower that is now ready to resume construction. The development known as ‘1000M‘ is being developed by Time Equities and JK Equities in South Loop. Meanwhile, the building itself was designed by the late Helmet Jahn, which upon completion will be his tallest addition to the city (not accounting for a possible tower addition to Thompson Center).
> 
> Plans initially called for 506 condominium units, with construction having kicked off in late 2019. Progress had been made up to the caisson stage, prior to work halting around the middle of last year. The pause resulted due to withheld financing, which was in line with the terms of the agreement. This hiatus allowed the developers to pivot to apartments instead condos, taking advantage in the recent rental market surge. In June of this year, the Chicago Plan Commission approved a revised design that would replace the planned 506 condos with 738 rental units. The revision also resulted in a slight height cut from 831 feet to 805 feet.
> 
> The latest design involves a rectangular podium topped by the slender tower portion that tapers outward as it rises. This massing will be enveloped in a glass and metal facade. Between the prior iteration and the revised iteration, the architecture of 1000M will remain largely the same. Notable exceptions include the elimination of a cap-like volume at the top that included a sky terrace, as well as a more streamlined facade pattern.
> 
> With McHugh Construction serving as general contractor, the current phase of construction listed under the new permit is expected to cost $1 million. The work listed mainly involves changes to the foundation and its infrastructure. These changes include revisions to the shear wall and core wall, revised elevator pit dimensions, adjusted pipe routes, new parking elevator pits, modified column spacing within the garage, modified storage tank dimensions, a modified gas line, new grade beams at the garage, and modified mat slabs for the garage. No other permits have yet been filed or issued, most recent reports indicate a target completion date for 2024.











Construction Permit Issued for Revised 1000M Tower in South Loop - Chicago YIMBY


A revised construction permit has been issued for 1000 S Michigan Avenue, the site of a 73-story residential tower that is now ready to resume construction.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## Jay

Where did 788' come from? I believe most recently we've heard 805 after the height cut.


----------



## redcode

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455686154481807366


----------



## redcode

Nov 18

Chicago | 1000 S Michigan by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr

Chicago | 1000 S Michigan by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr

Chicago | 1000 S Michigan by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr

Chicago | 1000 S Michigan by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr


----------



## Jay

This is back on track as it got a loan recently so can be moved back to U/C 

It's also 805' or 245 meters tall, not sure where 788' came from unless someone has a reliable source

https://www.chicagobusiness.com/res...designed-tower-south-loop-resume-construction


----------



## Hudson11




----------



## redcode

Dec 18

Chicago | 1000 S Michigan by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr

Chicago | 1000 S Michigan by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr

Chicago | 1000 S Michigan by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Work Resumes On 1000M , Countdown's Fourth Tallest Development - Chicago YIMBY


Resuming into the fourth spot of the 2021 Chicago YIMBY’s year-end countdown is 1000 S Michigan Avenue otherwise known as 1000M in the South Loop.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## redcode

Jan 7

1000 S Michigan - Chicago by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr

1000 S Michigan - Chicago by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr


----------



## BladeRunner2030




----------



## redcode

Jan 21

1000 S Michigan by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr

1000 S Michigan by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr

1000 S Michigan by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr


----------



## Munwon

that mural on the wall looks cool, sad it will be covered up soon


----------



## redcode

LynnBecker


----------



## redcode

1000M Tower Gears Up to Rise in South Loop - Chicago YIMBY


Concrete has been poured for 1000M, a 73-story apartment tower in South Loop that ranks as Chicago's fourth tallest active construction development.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

*“In a Flash”: Documentary celebrates the life of Chicago architect Helmut Jahn*


> Famed Chicagoan Helmut Jahn is memorialized in a new short documentary film, spotlighting the late architect’s distinguished career.
> 
> Filmmaker Nathan Eddy initially interviewed Jahn for “Starship Chicago,” a 2016 documentary focusing on the complex history of the Thompson Center. Jahn had been the architectural mastermind behind that grand — and polarizing —public project. Now, five years on, Eddy’s new documentary “Helmut Jahn: In a Flash” repurposes their conversation to delve deeper into the evolution of Jahn’s glassy, postmodern style.
> 
> “When I got here in the ‘60s, Chicago was the center of the architecture world,” Jahn explains at the start of the film. But as time wore on, and technology progressed, his aesthetic advanced to reflect great material changes. And though the Thompson Center may remain his most famous Chicago structure, he designed a score of other notable local buildings. Among them: The Lakeside Center at McCormick Place, One South Wacker, the O’Hare ‘L’ station, O’Hare’s United Airlines Terminal 1, the CitiGroup Center and the University of Chicago’s newest library. And his influence on the Chicago skyline is ongoing. Recently, construction recommenced on one of Jahn’s final projects, the Michigan Avenue skyscraper 1000M.











“In a Flash”: Documentary celebrates the life of Chicago architect Helmut Jahn - Chicago Agent Magazine Local News


Famed Chicagoan Helmut Jahn is memorialized in a new short documentary film, spotlighting the late architect’s distinguished career.




chicagoagentmagazine.com


----------

